

Ask HN: Staying in SF during TechCrunch, any advice? - EGreg

Hey guys.<p>I'm the Founder+CEO of Qbix, Inc. We're based in NYC and this is the first time I'll be going to check out TechCrunch in San Francisco!<p>I was wondering if there way anyone here who could hook me up with some accommodations while I'm there. Either a hacker dorm, or maybe a room or something like that. Would be much more interesting to stay with fellow entrepreneurs and hackers than in a hotel room.<p>Let me know. You can find my contact information at http://qbix.com/about<p>Thanks in advance!<p>Greg Magarshak<p>PS: I realize it says I'm a president and yet I'm looking for a place to stay. I will look back on this later and probably think it looks quaint and cute. Still I like this!
======
connor
There's a startup campus in SOMA. Bunk-bed dorm style, mostly devs +
startupers, $35/night if they still have space (I think they're almost filled
with the Disrupt coming up). I've heard good things, message me and I'll put
you in touch with the organizer.

~~~
EGreg
I would love to. Can you email me? My email is on <http://qbix.com/contact>

I dont know how to message you otherwise.

------
apsurd
I have plenty of room in my new apartment and you a free to stay here, but I
live in Berkeley. If you don't mind the hour commute hit me up! Email is in
profile.

